# #2 Vic square to round jaw swap



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Most of you know them old #2 Vic squares were alittle (lol, OK...ALOT) on the "cheezy" side. They make good rat & mink traps (on drowners) though. I'd read awhile back about doing a jaw-swap on them, so I ordered some Vic #1.75 offset jaws & #1.65 Bridger levers (stock Vic levers WON'T work).

Here's the end results:

















In addition, I baseplated, outside jaw lams, nitelatched, tuned, drilled for #10 panbolt, new dog & #2 musicwire springs, bubble-welded jawtips, added 2 CP swivels on 12" #2 machine chain & welded the rivets. 
Smitty


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Smitty, you did nice work on remaking the trap, but what was your final cost to modify it?

I modified a group of #2 as well and finally realized that including my time I would have been better off selling them and purchasing new! I baseplated, welded the jaw tips, new heavier springs, center swiveled and laminated the jaws and still had a great rat trap.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Trapper62! I don't pay much initially for these traps simply because of their quality. I think I have about $4.00 in the jaws & levers, and I make my own baseplates & jaw lams. I also try & buy (chain, CP swivels, dogs, panbolts, etc.) in somewhat of a "quantity" to help lower price.

I'm sure not trying to say these are my "prefered" yote traps, by a long-shot (I'm a Bridger fan), but I wouldn't hesitate in using a few of them. Why don't you see your finished trap as no more than a rat trap after your mods?

Here's pics of another #2 Vic I'd repaired, but with stock square jaws. I sold this trap to a buddy who told me he'd caught & held a coyote in it with no problems whatsoever.

Before:









After:



























I usually try & catch a few Indiana coyotes each season :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

How heavy are those coyotes in Indiana?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd say on average #25-30 , caught alot young-uns last time around.


----------

